# Potty Pads mistaken for carpet?



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Is it common for dogs to confuse potty pads and carpet? Our rental is 99% carpet. I want to train the boys to use potty pads-but I'm wondering if something like an ugdog would be less confusing for them? Any ideas, suggestions or feedback?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't think they will be confused by a potty pad at all. I never experienced a fluff confusing carpet for a pee pad.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

or something like this? 
Tinkle Turf Systems - Indoor Outdoor Dog Potty


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

All but Dewey will sometimes go on a throw rug , I have to watch them!!!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Giovanni like his potty pad to be placed on carpet, not on the kitchen floor!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I use Ugo Dog. Gustave is a destroyer of paper and would start playing with the pad. The UgoDog solved that. 

But as for confusing with carpet, I don't think he ever did that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Lola will not go on a pee pad unless it's on a carpet. When we go to someone's house, if she hasn't peed in a while, I have to watch her like a hawk because she'll sometimes go on a rug even if I put a pee pad out for her (usually this happens if the pee pad is on hardwood floor. I don't know why. She's really quirky about that).


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

The UgoDog is one of our favorite things  . Its texture is different than flooring, it's easy to clean and no paper to chew up. We really do love it. If I'm not mistaken, it even comes with a money back guarantee. Totally worth trying out. We really do love it.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Dom goes on the pad and our house is all carpet. In the beginning I put the pads in 3 different areas and within a month it was clear where is his favorite spot so now there in only one pad in the hallway. 
He goes on the pad 99% of the time. When we get home after being out for a while, instead of letting Dom go free I sit close to the pad and tell him to go potty. Same in the morning. This way you don't take chances with the carpet. 
I wish he poops in the pad tho but that's another story. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Bitsy and Rylee were trained on pee pads before I got them..and now I have them go outside. If they see a throw rub or newspaper falls on the floor,they will pee on it....


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

michellerobison said:


> Bitsy and Rylee were trained on pee pads before I got them..and now I have them go outside. If they see a throw rub or newspaper falls on the floor,they will pee on it....


Dewey came pee pad trained and I can honestly say that he has never gone anywhere but on the pee pad. My other three are like yours Michelle, a newspaper or throw rug I have to watch them or they will sometimes pee on it. They're OK with carpet though????


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

yeah, I am looking for alternative too- my DH thinks we shouldn't have to *buy* grass for dog to pee on...LOL
hmm I found really really cute potty one similar to ugodog brand on ebay for cheap that comes in pink and green!!! 
Dog Toilet Color Green 40cm 50cm Ugodog Indoor Dog Potty Toilet Puppy Training | eBay


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Not gonna lie, my pups only use their pads about 50% of the time....


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

:sweatdrop:


CorkieYorkie said:


> Not gonna lie, my pups only use their pads about 50% of the time....


I feel like what's what Ein's gonna do if I let him roam free in the house... thats why he is 'confined' to his room where there are NO rugs....


:sweatdrop:

:sweatdrop:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> Dewey came pee pad trained and I can honestly say that he has never gone anywhere but on the pee pad. My other three are like yours Michelle, a newspaper or throw rug I have to watch them or they will sometimes pee on it. They're OK with carpet though????


No issues on large carpet, just throw rugs,newspapers, placemats for shoes and boots... or anything that looks like a pee pad...


----------



## jenna123 (Aug 13, 2012)

I have rugs too but Boo doesn't mistaken them, i guess cause theres a special scent on the pads.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Curious_Ein said:


> yeah, I am looking for alternative too- my DH thinks we shouldn't have to *buy* grass for dog to pee on...LOL
> hmm I found really really cute potty one similar to ugodog brand on ebay for cheap that comes in pink and green!!!
> Dog Toilet Color Green 40cm 50cm Ugodog Indoor Dog Potty Toilet Puppy Training | eBay


I have this and the Ugodog and I like them both. I use the Ugodog when I am gone all day at work. I use the Green Dog Toilet as the one I take with me if I go visit someone's house with my dogs. It's smaller so it's more portable. However, it's too small for me to leave with my dogs all day long.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Dogs don't seem to confuse a potty pad with wall-to-wall carpet, but they do sometimes confuse them with area rugs, bath rugs (especially), blankets, clothes, etc that are laying on the ground...or so I've heard, anyway. I outdoor train.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Mine don't have a problem with carpet, but I can't put down a throw rug because it sometimes gets used like a potty pad. I guess it's the same size and shape!


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sammy pee's on his pads or around about the pad :innocent: - I lifted the carpet runner in my hall to save it getting ruined. Can't wait for the day when I can put it back down.


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

Isabella will go poop on an area rug. I have removed them from the areas she's confined to. We have cushion mats from Costco in the kitchen as my feet get very sore being on tile. She doesn't have a problem with them. We use the UGODOG as well. She is a "pee pad ripper". We don't allow her access to carpeted areas of our home. Poor girl...


----------



## DeniseA. (Dec 5, 2012)

well...this explains a lot! Benni was pad trained before I got him. I have been trying to train him to go outside, as I have never used pee pads before. He keeps having accidents on our area rugs....the "shag" one in the living room, and the one under the dining room table. Its been frustrating!


----------

